# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Het ZorgPreventieBeleid is een goed streven van de politiek

## Petra717

_ZorgPreventieBeleid?_ 

Het kabinet vindt het huidige gezondheidsbeleid en de uitvoering daarvan te vrijblijvend en te versnipperd. Bovendien levert het niet genoeg gezondheidswinst op. Nederland begint in vergelijking met andere Europese landen achter te lopen en vooral de jeugd maakt een slechte start door ongezond te leven. Ook het aantal chronische zieken neemt fors toe. Het kabinet wil daarom meer samenhang creëren. Zo moet er in de zorg meer aan preventie worden gedaan. En de infrastructuur van publieke gezondheid (GGDen, eerstelijnsgezondheidszorg) kan steviger zodat lokale partijen beter samenwerken.

Het kabinet doet ook een beroep op gemeenten, bedrijfsleven, scholen, zorgverzekeraars, patiëntenorganisaties en zorgaanbieders om hun bijdrage te leveren en intensiever te gaan samenwerken. Zij hebben vanuit hun eigen invalshoeken belang bij vitale burgers, bij gezonde werknemers die minder verzuimen en productief zijn, bij fitte leerlingen, bij gezonde verzekerden en dito patiënten. Het gaat bij de samenwerking bijvoorbeeld om de verbinding te zoeken op lokaal niveau waarbij bestaand aanbod in samenhang effectiever wordt, zoals beweegprogrammas in de buurt. Of om scholen die er belang bij hebben dat hun leerlingen niet ondermaats gaan presteren vanwege overmatig alcoholgebruik. Ook kan gedacht worden aan de verbinding te zoeken om een bepaalde doelgroep een beter aanbod te geven, zoals de zorggroepen voor diabetes.

Om dit te kunnen realiseren heeft het kabinet maatregelen genomen, enkele voorbeelden:
Per 1 juli 2008 wordt een algemeen rookverbod in de horeca van kracht;De staatssecretaris VWS en de bewindslieden van OCW stellen vanaf 2008 extra geld beschikbaar voor meer samenhang tussen brede scholen, sport en cultuur. Hiermee worden professionals ingezet die het beleid op deze terreinen op elkaar afstemmen en intensiveren. De impuls is in eerste instantie bedoeld voor de steden uit hetIn 2008 wordt gestart met een pilot op het terrein van bewegen op recept en zal verder gegaan worden met de proef-implementatie versterking van ondersteuning bij stoppen met roken.Aanpassing: Vanaf 1 juli 2008, zorgverzekeraars bepalen dat binnen een bepaalde groep geneesmiddelen met dezelfde werkzame stof en toedieningwijze, alleen de goedkoopste (generieke) variant wordt vergoed aan patiënten. (aanpassing ZorgPreventieBeleid)
Op de laatste maatregel zal ik dieper ingaan. 


_Aanpassing ZorgPreventieBeleid 1 juli 2008_ 

*Wat houdt het in?* 

Om de ziektekostenpremie laag te houden wil de overheid besparen op geneesmiddelen. 
Van een geneesmiddel op doktersrecept dat door meerdere fabrikanten geproduceerd wordt, kan een verzekeraar bepalen dat het middel van de ene fabrikant wel, maar van een andere fabrikant niet aan u vergoed wordt. Dit zogenoemde preferentiebeleid houdt in dat uw zorgverzekeraar bepaalt dat binnen een bepaalde groep geneesmiddelen met dezelfde werkzame stof en toedieningwijze, alleen de goedkoopste (generieke) variant wordt vergoed aan patiënten. Zo kunnen zorgverzekeraars beslissen om te dure medicijnen helemaal niet meer te vergoeden, zolang er een alternatief is.
Zorgverzekeraars mogen hun eisen maandelijkse wijzigen, om zo de concurrentie in de farmaceutische industrie, actief te houden. 
Kort gezegd: zorgverzekeraars mogen apothekers voortaan opleggen dat ze van een groot aantal geneesmiddelen alleen nog de goedkoopste merken leveren aan patiënten. 
Als eerste worden de cholesterol verlagende middelen, antidepressivum en de migrainemiddelen streng aangepakt. Dit zal steeds verder worden uitgebreid.
De prijsdalingen zijn volgens Trouw 'extreem'. Voor het migrainemiddel sumatriptan, dat nu nog dertig euro per zes stuks kost, hoeft volgende maand maar vier euro betaald te worden. Dat is een daling van 86 procent. Risperidon, een antidepressivum gaat 3,41 euro per dertig stuks kosten, een prijsdaling van 94 procent. Nu betalen patiënten nog 57 euro per dertig stuks.

*Waarom?* 
Er is momenteel veel te doen over de kosten van geneesmiddelen. Om kosten te besparen wordt er landelijk een nieuw beleid ingevoerd, het zogenaamde preferentiebeleid. 
De overheid wil met het beleid de ziektekostenpremie voor de burger zo laag mogelijk houden. Apothekers hebben jarenlang veel geld verdiend met de verkoop van relatief dure merken van bepaalde medicijnen, terwijl dezelfde medicijnen van een ander, goedkoper merk ook beschikbaar waren. 
Kamerlid Eelke van der Veen (PvdA) zegt in de Trouw dat verzekerden jarenlang veel te veel hebben betaald voor hun medicijnen. "Er zat veel meer geld in de klomp, dat is nu wel aangetoond."

*Wat betekend dit voor de patiënt?*
Vanaf 1 juli 2008 is het mogelijk dat uw zorgverzekeraar niet meer al uw geneesmiddelen vergoedt.
In een aantal gevallen krijgt u mogelijk andere medicijnen dan u gewend was. De werkzame stof van deze medicijnen is hetzelfde, maar mogelijk is het doosje of de vorm of kleur van de tablet anders dan u gewend bent. Deze medicijnen hebben als voordeel dat ze veel goedkoper zijn, de werking en de veiligheid van de voorkeurs-medicijnen is hetzelfde als van de duurdere variant. Ook kan het voorkomen dat u over moet stappen een geheel ander medicijn, die wel tot dezelfde medicijngroep hoort. 
Door de lagere medicijnkosten vermindert de druk op ziektekostenpremies en zal het eigen risico voor u minder snel opgebruikt zijn.
Wilt u weten welke geneesmiddelen wel of niet worden vergoed, neemt u dan contact op met uw zorgverzekeraar.

*Discussie punten:* 

*Het ZorgPreventieBeleid is een goed streven van de politiek

De aanpassing van het ZorgPreventieBeleid is nodig om de prijzen omlaag te krijgen.

Het ZorgPreventieBeleid (en de aanpassing ervan) levert grote voordelen op voor de patiënten*

*Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar jullie meningen! Zouden jullie de stelling waar jullie op reageren willen overnemen in jullie post?* 


Succes! 

Petra


(bronnen: apotheek.nl/ nu.nl/ consumentenzorg.nl/ farmaactueel.nl/ kiesbeter.nl/minvws.nl)

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik vind de stelling op zich duidelijk maar de uitgebreide toelichting, die grotendeels over het preferentiebeleid gaat, vind ik niet kloppen. 

>>>>>Het preferentiebeleid heeft niets met preventie te maken!<<<<<<<

Verder vind ik w.b. preventie het belangrijk dat dit gebeurt niet door huisartsen of specialisten: preventie is een taak van de landelijke overheid (voorlichting) en de GGD's.

----------

